# Vizsla Diet & Protien Needs



## RachelFaye (7 d ago)

Hello all! I’m new to the group. We pick up our Vizsla February 18th, he will be 8 weeks. His name is Whiskey. I’m trying to figure out eating needs and puppy food. We will most like do a combo of puppy kibble and fresh food. I’m curious about their macros needs. How much protien do they need each day?


----------

